# tiger snakes, Perth



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

whilst out in Perth, Australia at christmas we went for a walk into the nearby park/lake. Heardsman Lake - the biggest tiger snake breeding reserve in the world, in about a 100m stretch we saw about five of the beautys!

one of our first to be seen!









another slithering off into the distance









you can see this snakes haed just poking through the grass!!!









hope you all liked them as much as i did!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Amazing, these are the posts i like to see. Do you have any more information about this tigersnake breeding reserve?


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

no sorry check it out on the internet though


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

great pics, notechis are such awsome snakes, i prefer ater to the scutatus (as pictured) but still very pretty indeed:2thumb:

no doubt brian will comment on this one, did you stay around perth or travel other parts of aus?


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome !!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

couldn't you have got a little bit closer for the pics?:whistling2:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

im from perth, subiaco. what i would give to back there. you lucky lucky sod


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice pic's, not a snake i would feel comfortable being that close to.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

damn i wish i would have got more pics no!


----------



## Zeeman (Aug 15, 2008)

ater niger... are a friend favourite snake.....hell knows why!
but maybe can see the colouration may be intriguing


----------

